
The Pandemic Could Get Much, Much Worse. We Must Act Now - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/opinion/coronavirus-shutdown.html
======
RickJWagner
For those countries that have 'reopened almost entirely', what's to prevent
another strong wave from coming through?

------
rnernento
While I agree with most of this (and the part about insufficient testing
materials is especially troubling), it's starting to seem reasonable that
we'll have a vaccine available for Fall/Winter. There is an argument to be
made that as long as we keep the hospitals from being overrun we should limit
restrictions that are infringing on people's freedoms and damaging the
economy.

That being said there are also very reasonable measures we can take - how we
aren't mandating masks nationwide at this point is beyond me.

~~~
graeme
I don’t think any expert agrees with that vaccine timeline. Can you point to
one?

Alone with producing and testing a vaccine, you then need to manufacture,
distribute, and administer the vaccine.

That takes a while, especially considering the dysfunction the US has shown in
other respects in terms of PPE etc.

Anti vaccination movements will also slow uptake.

~~~
rnernento
[https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/us-coronavirus-
update-05-27...](https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/us-coronavirus-
update-05-27-20/h_973e424c39f953c9ac86483107c61b10)

“I still think that we have a good chance, if all the things fall in the right
place, that we might have a vaccine that would be deployable by the end of the
year, by December and November,” said Fauci, a key member of the White House
coronavirus task force.

[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/07/15/mo...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/07/15/modernas-
phase-i-data)

